# IH300U pto slips



## coondog26 (May 13, 2009)

Had the pto rebuilt by an AGCO dealer in MI. Did not put the pto under load for over a year. Took it to the farm, hooked up a bush hog and the pto immediately went to slipping under load. Of course no warranty. Is there an external adjustment I can try? After dropping a grand on it, hate to go back in. HELP!!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

There is an adjustment at the PTO assembly. There should be a small domed cover on the top of the PTO sub assembly right near the shield. You take that dome off and there are two screws under it that adjust the brake and driving bands in the housing. I don't have the manual in front of me right now, but I can grab it and scan the relevant pages after work tonight.


----------



## coondog26 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks Country Boy. I'll try that.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Here is the page from the I&T Manual regarding adjusting the reactor bands on the PTO. Also note that the drum shaped piece on the right hand side of the rear PTO assembly that moves with the linkage is a spring that puts pressure on the mechanism. If that spring rusts up and binds in the outer canister, it can cause the system to slip. I'd remove it from the linkage and soak it in penetrating oil and make sure it is free.


----------



## coondog26 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks guy. It will be a couple of weeks until I get back to the tractor. I'll let you know how I make out.


----------

